# How long before blockage becomes a concern?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone know how long before blockage becomes a concern...last night Trigger ate/swallowed a big chunk of a bully stick and didn't poop this morning. He is acting fine and doesn't seem in pain or bothered, his belly is soft not hard, and he doesn't look uncomfortable...but wondering at what point when he hasn't pooed I should talk him to the vet...? Also should I just keep feeding him normally for now?

bad bad bad doggie


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would keep a close eye on him. I would continue to feed him normally. Maybe give him some yogurt to help him go. The body is pretty miraculous when it comes to breaking down food or in this case, bully sticks.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I would keep a close eye on him. I would continue to feed him normally. Maybe give him some yogurt to help him go. The body is pretty miraculous when it comes to breaking down food or in this case, bully sticks.


My hope is that since its a digestible treat it can handle it and its just taking a lil while. I gave him some yogurt earlier w/ vit. e oil mixed in earlier so I guess now we just wait


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yea! Sounds like you're doing all the right things & as long as he's feeling fine, I would try not to worry (easier said than done, I know) but I would definitely watch for that poop and see if any of the bully stick comes out in it. I think they can go without pooping 24-48 hours before you need to start worrying. I'd continue with the yogurt til you're sure he's digested or passed it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awe little stinker! Hope it comes out soon!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry. His stomach acids will break it down. My guess is that he will poop normally tomorrow. I'd be concerned if he hadn't gone in 3 days or so. Or if he exhibited signs of pain or nausea ... lethargy, hunched up back, not willing to walk, can't seem to get comfortable lying down, licking his lips, a very rigid abdomen. A dog with a blockage is VERY ill. They are not running around or acting normal.

Yes, feed him normally. But I wouldn't do any RMB's at this point. Just THK with meat or whatever you are normally feeding.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey has never had an issue, but I has this problem with one of my cats once. She managed to get a corn cob out of the bin and she ate some of the hard cob part. by the next day she was vomiting and couldn't poo. Every time she ate or drank she would vomit. She had severe and sudden weight loss. I took her to the vet the next day, they gave her fluids in a drip and sent her home, they wanted to wait a few days to see if she could pass it. 4 days later I demanded they operate. Lucky I did. The corn cob had blocked her intestine, she had to have a large piece of intestine removed because it was damaged. She was all skin and bones, after only 5 days. She is normally a very fat cat!

So if Trigger is acting normal I wouldnt be concerned!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Anytime I am worried about blockages, I give them liver/meat with no bones to help smooth things along. 

For the cats, we often give vasaline to help with the odd hairball. I imagine that might help as well.

Fishoils perhaps? 

That said, I wouldn't worry, as Tracy said - until he shows signs of discomfort.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will try the suggested. I am just hoping its slowed him up a bit. It was right after he'd eaten his dinner last night and I usually take bullies away when they get smaller than 2" but he ate a chunk I would say close to 2.5? :-/ he yelped when he swallowed it and sat there looking stupid like "somebuddyyy fix meee" but has been fine since. Thanks for letting me know what to watch for. I just hope if issue comes of it we know BEFORE thanksgiving because I am not sure that there is a vet on call that day :-/


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

he ate his dinner but no poop...ugh.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ughhhh he has awwwful gas, too.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Ughhhh he has awwwful gas, too.


So, he's literally a little "stinker". LOL Sorry, I couldn't pass that up.  I hope he passes it soon and is ok. Sounds like you're doing everything right, though.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's hoping he does okay! I think with the holiday coming up, if you guys can swing it an xray wouldn't be a bad idea before the holidays hit. Sure, it's money.. but if something DOES go wrong... better to have spent the little now, then the e-vet fees.

If it were me, I think I'd still wait, just so you know. It would be hard though. :'(


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahhh I know, I am trying to decide if I should take him over for one tomorrow. If he hasn't pooped, I probably will. $$ really isn't an issue fortunately, I mean, its not coming out our ears, but we can take him in for an x-ray if need be, and he's insured so if he needs the surgery we pay the $200 deductible and go from there. I mean, he is acting FINE. I tried the matchstick trick and all he did was yelp like I was killing him. I gave him extra oils and some raw liver in his dinner. His belly is looking vvvvvverrrryy full  THe timing just sucks, b'c really, it could "hit" thursday, when everything is CLOSED. So maybe the x-ray will ease my mind.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhh man naughty boy!! Hopefully he digests it ok. Though when my brothers lab ate a sock it took a week for the blockage to become obvious. But a bully stick has a better chance of digesting than a sock.  I'll be thinking of you guys & sending poop vibes your way!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh trigger

Kristi mine go a day or so without poo regularly remember it could be his diet too  

I'd give liver or a raw egg and if he doesn't poo for Britain then take him big chunks of liver or raw eggs clear my two out!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hopefully he'll wake up this morning & give you a big poop, but it he doesn't, let your vet know what's going on and maybe get an x-ray. Keep us informed.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is he this morning? I'd give a raw egg for breakfast, then take him for a long and vigorous walk. I'm sure that will get him going.  Hoping he goes! 

Sarah's comment - poop for Britain - was HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahhh guys, I am so relieved. He couldn't get outside fast enough this morning and took the most serious poo he's ever had, and it looked like there was a chunk of bully stick in it! I guess I have to start taking them away before they are 2" ...he is such a sweet little piglet but man did he have me worried. Phew!! Haha thanks for bearing with my crazy worrying  Thats what this forum is great for.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh trigger
> 
> Kristi mine go a day or so without poo regularly remember it could be his diet too
> 
> I'd give liver or a raw egg and if he doesn't poo for Britain then take him big chunks of liver or raw eggs clear my two out!!


Ha ha ha he soooo pooped for Britain today  I was so relieved I could have cried. He always gulps his food/treats/chews and now I just have to watch him more carefully. He does normally only poo 1-2 times a day, so...maybe it was just he was fed completely raw all weekend too, I have no clue.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay! So glad to hear all is well with the pooper! Darned food happy puppers....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hurray! Trigger pooped!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Glad that he pooped. They sure know how to worry us don't they?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

yay so glad he pooped! It's funny how happy things like that can make us!  Glad all is well, hun, and you have peace of mind now.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay Trigger!! Glad to hear no more worries!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww trigger Britain is proud of youit prob is that e had all raw Hun mine don't poo daily


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Awww trigger Britain is proud of youit prob is that e had all raw Hun mine don't poo daily


I guess it could be haha. I put him on THK embark which is loadddds of fiber when I got worried tho. He swallows bones whole all the time but its a bone, I know their body can handle it ya know? But bullies/chewies just worry me.


----------

